

Analyst: Windows Phone to Overtake iPhone by 2016 (2012) - venomsnake
http://visualstudiomagazine.com/articles/2012/06/06/windows-phone-to-overtake-iphone.aspx

======
vezycash
I use only WP. Got two 925 & 520.

I don't think WP will overtake iPhone in sales in that time frame.

Reason #1 - OS restrictions - The multiple restrictions in WP especially app
sharing will keep it's market share down.

Reason #2 - perception. Where I live, the perception of people even "experts"
(although wrong) is that WP is hard to use.

Reason #3 - availability. Android consistently beat WP on price in the past
but that is changing. However, Microsoft is a slow bison. It's product release
schedule is haphazard. Low-cost Lumias take up to 10 months before they show
up in my market. It'll need faster distribution methods because people can
only buy what they see.

